# Forget mainstream music, post your favorite songs



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2017)

I really enjoy finding new singers/bands/artists that aren't plastered all over the mainstream TV/radio channels. I listen to Spotify and they put together daily/weekly playlists based on what you have saved and some of the stuff that is recommended is actually really good.

Please post links or youtube videos of some of the stuff you listen to that from off the beaten path.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2017)

I really like remixes and electronic music (stuff that really utilizes the sub in the trunk).  

Some of my favorites:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2017)

Kaskade - Last Chance (dirtyphonics remix):


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 16, 2017)

I like!  Here's a few I've been listening to a lot over the past couple of weeks:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2017)

^^^ I've got the Magic Sword song too. First heard it in the Thor Ragnarok movie trailer. There are a few really bad remixes of it, the original is the best.

Mrs Dex loves that Portugal song. We have an EDM radio station here and they play it quite a bit.

I like that Delta Lady song. I'll add that to my playlist.

Listened to a few of the Marshmello songs last weekend. Not bad stuff, just not quite what I'm in to.

All great songs!


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 17, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ I've got the Magic Sword song too. First heard it in the Thor Ragnarok movie trailer. There are a few really bad remixes of it, the original is the best.
> 
> Mrs Dex loves that Portugal song. We have an EDM radio station here and they play it quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Nice, that's where I first heard that Magic Sword song too.  I thought it was part of the soundtrack at first.

That Delta Lady song has been on my playlist since the early 2000's lol.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## csb (Nov 17, 2017)

I like Alex Bueno.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2017)

I've been into some angry Irish rock lately - flogging molly and black 47

They did some of the background music on Sons of Anarchy. But it's defin good running music!


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 17, 2017)

csb said:


> I like Alex Bueno.


Wow, that takes me back.  I used to listen to a lot of Bachata back in college.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Dec 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I've been into some angry Irish rock lately - flogging molly and black 47
> 
> They did some of the background music on Sons of Anarchy. But it's defin good running music!


Flogging Molly is absolutely brilliant live. I’ve never been let down by their live performances. 

Their/They’re/There gets some heavy play through my headphones when I’m at work


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

I'll just rattle off the first few on my youtube playlist:

The XX - Intro

Milky Chance - Running

Death from Above - Freeze Me

K.Flay - Giver

Dan Croll - From Nowhere (Baarsden Remix)


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2017)

Watch it grow - KR3TURE


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 5, 2017)

Type O Negative - Summer Breeze (cover)


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 11, 2017)

I've been into this post-grunge band called Bully.  My brother is a huge fan and bought me tickets to their show Friday night, and it was incredible.  Really the best show I've been to in a long time. Awesome vocals, great songwriting, and production (she's an audio engineer and records everything analog).


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2019)

Okay, I was looking for the whatcha listening to thread but gave up after page 3 of this forum andpage 3 of searching for "playin", "music", and a few other terms...

It's very much popular music, but after hearing it on the radio at the hotel gym over the weekend, I've been into "White Wedding" by Billy Joel. Such a good song I hadn't heard in a long time!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 1, 2019)

Youtube just found this for me yesterday. Beautiful photography from Southern Colorado, and great song. Not sure how to classify it, folk? country? indie?:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 2, 2019)

I like Peter Fox (his solo stuff from a while ago) and Seeed in general.  If you're into German reggae/hip hop (seriously, give it a listen, def hard bass beats, I love it).


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2019)

Just stumbled across this song... Very calming!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## PE-ness (Oct 4, 2019)

Great song but awesome video.

Vegetable sacrifice: 403-987-20!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 4, 2019)

^^^ I think I'd need to go back to Colorado to appreciate that one.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

great song by a hugely underrated rock/blues legend


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

It's not mainstream unless you were a country fan in the 90s, but if you want to hear some great guitar playing and singing, give this a listen.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

If you like the guitar, you've got to give this one a listen. I've never been called a long haired country boy, but I'm still country...


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

Y'all are gonna get sick of me tonight. This is for all y'all who haven't heard any country other than the crap they're playing nowadays.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m a Travis Tritt fan- once built a road his parents lived off of - got to meet them when we did their driveway!

It was “engineer cool”


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

My fav David Ball time


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

If you'd like to shed a few tears:


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

That's a great David Ball song!! I'd forgotten about it!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

Of course when I say the country crap they're playing now, I don't mean this fellow North Carolinian. He doesn't have a bad song.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2019)

I’ve enjoyed some of the Riley Green stuff that’s not on the radio-


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 5, 2019)

You know that the guy can sing when you see him perform a classic song with the original singers and it's better than the original. I do think it's funny that all the girls they are showing on the front row weren't born when this song came out though.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 5, 2019)

> 12 minutes ago, Road Guy said:
> 
> I’ve enjoyed some of the Riley Green stuff that’s not on the radio-



Great song. Hadn't heard of him before.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2019)

Part of my "I need to go to my quiet place before I strangle you" playlist.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 30, 2019)

Here's one about the greatest state in the union! One of my good friends from college graduated high school with this guy. He didn't go to college, but I think he has done pretty well for himself...


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 30, 2019)

Supe said:


> Part of my "I need to go to my quiet place before I strangle you" playlist.


Strange coincidence, I have a cheapo print of that picture used as the youtube background on my wall in my room. It's from a bigger picture, where the bridge goes all the way to the camera. 

Since I'm supposed to contribute as well:


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 31, 2019)

This is the sort of stuff I listen to at work to keep me focused:


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 31, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Youtube just found this for me yesterday. Beautiful photography from Southern Colorado, and great song. Not sure how to classify it, folk? country? indie?:


I like Dark, Dark, Dark by Gregory Alan Isakov.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 31, 2019)

I like to listen to Buckethead sometimes at work.  Ridiculous guitar work and no words to distract/offend anyone.  Also nice since he makes his music so easy to get so there's plenty of stuff out there.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 3, 2020)

Immortal Technique (Felipe Andres Coronel) "The Cause of Death"

A bit of a history lesson cutting through propaganda.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 15, 2020)

Alasdair Fraser is ridiculous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 15, 2020)

A cover, but the fiddler is my actual violin teacher. He's also ridiculous.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 15, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> You know that the guy can sing when you see him perform a classic song with the original singers and it's better than the original. I do think it's funny that all the girls they are showing on the front row weren't born when this song came out though.


B&amp;D are going on tour together for the Reboot album!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 15, 2020)

This guy...Space Capone.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok, violins.  Here's one of my faves.  Geeky, video game chick - Taylor Davis.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2020)

this is an odd song i have on my phone but its pretty cool..


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 29, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> SBEMAIL POST (Deleted link cause it was big)


Hellll yeah. Throwback. 
 



Road Guy said:


> this is an odd song i have on my phone but its pretty cool..


His voice sounds SO familiar. I feel like it must just be very similar to someone else I listened to, since I don't recognize any of his albums though..... That ones gonna bother me. 

My contribution for the day:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

So maybe its still mainstream, but I just heard Hootie and the Blowfish cover of  "Losing My Religion" and damn its really good, almost sounds like you are sitting in a small bar listening to it..


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 24, 2020)

They've been playing Chris Cornell's version of "Patience" a lot around here lately. Depressing video though.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 24, 2020)

This is my new favorite thread! Thanks for all of the suggestions. Love the country and indie suggestions here! I pretty much listen to anything with a guitar. So I have a very wide variety of music. See a few below


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2020)

I've enjoyed most of what I've heard from Milky Chance, but this is my favorite song of theirs to date.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 26, 2020)

Forgot all about this one...actually ran across it again watching an old episode of CSI.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 26, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> This is my new favorite thread! Thanks for all of the suggestions. Love the country and indie suggestions here! I pretty much listen to anything with a guitar. So I have a very wide variety of music. See a few below


If you scroll a little further down my all time listened list, there's a bunch of Camino songs in there  .
Forgot about the animal album, really amazing compositions. Just hard (for me) to listen to those songs unless you're JUST listening to it. The changes in rhythm and unusual melodies take too much of my attention to work while it's on. 

I should re-listen to them though, it's been a while.

Haven't heard of that last one though! Added to my pyre. "Thank for the light"!

 @Road Guy, I figured out why Joe Purdy's voice was so familiar. It's has a kind of similar quality to the singer of a band named Pinegrove (video 1 below) @Dothracki you'll probably like this one  . Bonus, NJ gets a name drop.

Then Darlingside and Caitlin Canty, who's got a "Casually devastating" voice.
"Nothing runs like water when your one true love is gone. Every day that comes along has a silver medal on."


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

wow that is a very close resemblance!

I haven't found much else by Joe Purdy I have gotten into, but if I ever end up with a cabin along the Nantahala  River I think that type music will be playing on the porch...


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Here are some folk favorites of mine:




Stone walls is a good one.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 26, 2020)

> 1 hour ago, Roarbark said:
> 
> If you scroll a little further down my all time listened list, there's a bunch of Camino songs in there  .
> Forgot about the animal album, really amazing compositions. Just hard (for me) to listen to those songs unless you're JUST listening to it. The changes in rhythm and unusual melodies take too much of my attention to work while it's on.
> ...



Thanks! The last one isn't the best vocal but the singer is playing the hurdy gurdy (an old medieval instrument) which is very unique. It's like a cross between a violin, guitar, and jack-in-the-box.

I like Pinegrove, they have so many relatable NY/NJ references in the couple of songs I listened to. He's a good singer as well.

Darlingside is very good as well. Don't see many bands doing multiple vocal harmonies like they do. Their cover of Knights of Cydonia is pretty amazing to listen to. They also have a good cover of 1979. Not to discount their original music.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 1, 2020)

I'll leave two more here


----------



## cement (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2020)

Here are three very different styles, all very good music and some of my current earworms.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 11, 2020)

On 9/8/2020 at 1:57 PM, Audi driver, P.E. said:

Here are three very different styles, all very good music and some of my current earworms.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MA_PE (Sep 11, 2020)

Enjoy!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone here know UFO.

michael Schenker is a guitar master enjoy.

i highly recommend their live album Strangers in the Night.  You intense workout people (and rock/metal fans) might like it for a workout tape.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 12, 2020)

I love this cover!

Their cover of Jolene is awesome as well.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 14, 2020)

Heard this band at the Hard Rock Cafe about a year ago


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

You're looking for something you can play in the background all day long, give Joe Pass a try. First heard of him back in like 2005 when a friend gave me one of his CDs. I wish I could play like him.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 4, 2021)

This is kind of pop/alternative, but the singer sounds very country. A very uplifting song in these hard times.


----------

